# Solved: Need Recommendation of Calendar App for IPhone 4



## Haldur (Apr 28, 2012)

I've used MS Outlook on my PC for years for everything from appointments to holidays and birthdays and task lists, as well as e-mail and contact information.

I just upgraded my old 'dumb' phone to an IPhone 4 (which should arrive today), mostly because I make a lot of appointments and I need to be able to check my calendar and task lists on the go.

I'd like whatever app I get to be able to synch automatically with MS Outlook, primarily the calendar, but also task lists and contacts. It doesn't have to be a free app, if it's really good.

One more thing: I need to track appointments not just for me, but for my mom, who I take care of (she has frequent doctors appointments and several different doctors that I drive her to because she is elderly and not well). If there's an easy way to color-code appointments based on who its for, or something similar, that would be helpful, as I, myself, don't have the greatest eyesight.


----------



## Haldur (Apr 28, 2012)

FYI, I ended up settling on Awesome Calendar -- not sure if it's 'the best', but it seems to work.

I'm not thrilled so far with the IPhone 4. Previous phone didn't have a lot of features, but it had great sound quality and very few dropped calls. IPhone has a muffled sound quality and frequent dropped calls. Tech support partly improved the volume with some kind of update, but the sound is still muffled. They told me that the sound quality "is a known issue with the IPhone 4". They also said that there's no reason that they know of why this phone should frequently drop calls, whereas my previous phone, also through Verizon, would not."

It's a pretty phone, with lots of features, most of which I'll never use. But the one thing that a phone ought to be really good at is phone calls.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Type "iPhone 4 dropped calls" (w/o the quotes) into a web search engine and read some of the more interesting hits. I know nothing about the issue except remember reading about it happening for some iPhones.


----------



## Haldur (Apr 28, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Type "iPhone 4 dropped calls" (w/o the quotes) into a web search engine and read some of the more interesting hits. I know nothing about the issue except remember reading about it happening for some iPhones.


Thanks for that.

I think I'm going to exchange the phone for a different model -- not sure what yet. I mostly have had decent experiences with Verizon up until now, so I think I'll just try a different phone. Two new problems just cropped up so I'm giving up on it (touch sensitivity is horrible on certain screens, plus now the phone won't ring at all -- I missed a bunch of calls yesterday because of that and didn't realize I was missing calls until I got a call on my land line asking what happened to me). From what I've read, all the problems that I've been experiencing are very common (except maybe the touch sensitivity issue -- haven't researched that actually).

I'm not sure what I'll get instead though. I thought the free Iphone 4 upgrade was a bargain. Unfortunately, not so much.


----------



## Haldur (Apr 28, 2012)

Another update...
I spoke to Verizon Customer Service, and they are waiving any restocking fees -- I can just pick out another phone (I'm heading over to the nearby Verizon store where I can ask questions, etc.).

It turns out that the problem with the phone not ringing was a poorly placed mute switch on the side of the phone. While placing the phone in my pocket, apparently I turned it to mute without knowing. I've had similar problems with other phones (such as taking pictures of the inside of my pocket -- my brother frequently pocket-calls me on his other phone, which is hilarious because I hear conversations that I'm not supposed to). I don't care about accidentally taking a picture of nothing, but I do care about accidentally making so that I can't hear the phone ring (btw, I can't feel it vibrate either, probably because I wear loose-fitting jeans).

I'm thinking of maybe the Razer Maxx HD or something similar, but I have to take a look at it before I decide, to see if it has any similar issues.


----------

